# Score this Buck!!



## mpd110 (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone have the buckscore software to get a rough estimate score on this buck. I shot it about five years ago. It was actually shot my first bow season and first buck I ever shot.

If anyone could help I would appreciate it. I have a rough idea of what it would score but thought this program would help.

I can take more pictures if needed.


----------



## IDH (Aug 10, 2009)

high 120's- low 130's is my guess. It reminds me of the one on the right in the following pict. That one scored 136 as a 2 1/2 yr old. http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d197/illinoisdeerhunter/101_2301.jpg


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

mid 120's nice buck for sure...congrats


----------

